# sinkhead



## spen83 (Jan 3, 2008)

sinkhead's probably the best moderator on any forum.

he is a man of conviction and says what he thinks...

He never sides with majority opinion just for the sake of seeming popular.

He is not fickle.  He won't pretend to be your friend on one forum, then stab you in the back on another.

He won't lock off a thread because he's afraid of a debate.

What a guy.  Everything he says is true and in no way twisted, biased or fickle.  I love him.


----------



## Costello (Jan 3, 2008)

alright...
but first let's move this topic to a more appropriate area.


----------



## ShadowXP (Jan 3, 2008)

I couldn't disagree more!


----------



## Deletable_Man (Jan 3, 2008)

I concur... with _someone_!


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jan 3, 2008)

sinkhead's mom has to stop posting these !


----------



## xcalibur (Jan 3, 2008)

OMG awesome!
I think so too!
I totally LOVE sinkhead 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 .
You want to go visit him one day?
I know where he lives., I visit him every day.
What makes me sad is the he doesn't know  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .
Lets go toghether, I'll bring the knives and you bring the body bags.
We'll share sinkhead between ourselves 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## lagman (Jan 3, 2008)

Snkhead's tears cure flu.


----------



## Mortenga (Jan 3, 2008)

QUOTE(ShadowXP @ Jan 3 2008 said:


> I couldn't disagree more!



lol @ u


----------



## VVoltz (Jan 3, 2008)

_sinkhead is a natural leader. Therefore, he is the leader for Justice League. He has the super powers of super strength, heat vision, and x-ray vision. He came from the planet Krypton, and all of the Krypton's get hurt badly from Kryptonite, which is a green glowing gem. Kryptonite could kill sinkhead, but not anyone else. In my opinion.
I think Batman would make a better leader, because he is smart and Kryptonite doesn't hurt him. _

Seriously, he is OK.


----------



## Jdbye (Jan 3, 2008)

I agree, Sinkhead is a great mod. Maybe not the best, but at least the best that I know of.


----------



## spen83 (Jan 3, 2008)

is he married?

does anybody know anything about science?  can 2 men have a baby?

surely by now, it's 2008.


----------



## kellyan95 (Jan 3, 2008)

QUOTE(lagman @ Jan 3 2008 said:


> Sinkhead's tears cure flu.



It's too bad that he crys SO MUCH that the virus quickly adapted and is now extremely deadly...


----------



## cheesyPOOF5 (Jan 3, 2008)

No comment.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jan 3, 2008)

QUOTE(spen83 @ Jan 3 2008 said:


> is he married?
> 
> does anybody know anything about science?Â can 2 men have a baby?
> 
> surely by now, it's 2008.




according to my calculations yes and yes


----------



## VVoltz (Jan 3, 2008)

I wonder if *spen83* is the younger brother of *test84*.


----------



## Danieluz (Jan 3, 2008)

Sinkhead is the only man I would ever share my feelings with...


----------



## modshroom128 (Jan 3, 2008)

QUOTE(Costello @ Jan 3 2008 said:


> alright...
> but first let's move this topic to a more appropriate area.


LOL PWND


----------



## Danieluz (Jan 3, 2008)

QUOTE(VVoltz @ Jan 3 2008 said:


> I wonder if *spen83* is the younger brother of *test84*.



Of course he is, just as you and me. We are all sons of almighty Sinkhead, therefore, were all brothers and sisters.


----------



## VVoltz (Jan 3, 2008)

QUOTE(Danieluz @ Jan 3 2008 said:


> QUOTE(VVoltz @ Jan 3 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder if *spen83* is the younger brother of *test84*.
> ...



Funny, my sister's nickname sounds a lot like yours (seriosly), for a moment there reading your post I was totally freaked out.


----------



## Sinkhead (Jan 3, 2008)

Gee, thanks  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






QUOTE(xcalibur @ Jan 3 2008 said:


> OMG awesome!
> I think so too!
> I totally LOVE sinkhead
> 
> ...


Xcalibur, you're messed up...


----------



## Danieluz (Jan 3, 2008)

QUOTE(VVoltz @ Jan 3 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Danieluz @ Jan 3 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(VVoltz @ Jan 3 2008 said:
> ...



Are you serious? What's her real name btw?


----------



## VVoltz (Jan 3, 2008)

I miss her =(


----------



## Danieluz (Jan 3, 2008)

QUOTE(VVoltz @ Jan 3 2008 said:


> Her name is *******, my dad used to call her *******. I miss her =(



What happened to her?


----------



## Sinkhead (Jan 3, 2008)

QUOTE(spen83 @ Jan 3 2008 said:


> sinkhead's probably the best moderator on any forum.
> 
> he is a man of conviction and says what he thinks...
> 
> ...


Being serious now, I know exactly what Spen is on about...

I don't pretend to be the best mod, I don't know where you got that idea from.
I just try and enforce the rules in most circumstances so the forum doesn't turn to shit.
Locking a topic that has degraded simply to an argument between members about something not even particularly relevant to this forum is hardly 'stabbing you in the back' as you put it...

And you're right. Sp33chy's right. I love you. I love everyone


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jan 3, 2008)

Sp33chy weed 

Sp33chy gimmie gimmie


----------



## xcalibur (Jan 3, 2008)

QUOTE(sinkhead @ Jan 3 2008 said:


> Gee, thanksÂ
> 
> 
> 
> ...























  :'(  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














































I HATE YOU SINKHEAD!
I THOUGHT WE HAD SOMETHING BEAUTIFUL GOING ON!
...
...


..
































Aaaah, I can't stay mad at sinkhead forever...

I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you sinkhead.
I want to be toghether with you forever...


----------



## VVoltz (Jan 3, 2008)

QUOTE(Danieluz @ Jan 3 2008 said:


> QUOTE(VVoltz @ Jan 3 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > I miss her =(
> ...



and just for the sake of it, can I be the enemy of sinkhead, you know since he loves everyone, he may need a nemesis. Can I?
j/k, probably, you can have your own Anti-sinkhead someday.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jan 3, 2008)

QUOTE(spen83 @ Jan 3 2008 said:


> sinkhead's probably the best moderator on any forum.
> 
> he is a man of conviction and says what he thinks...
> 
> ...




wait a minute ................ this guy was being sarcastic !


----------



## Sinkhead (Jan 3, 2008)

QUOTE(xcalibur @ Jan 3 2008 said:


> I
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you too xcalibur


----------



## Extreme Coder (Jan 3, 2008)

[if_you_cant_beat_em_join_em]
I  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you sinkhead too.
and you too xcalibur, since you and I are from Egypt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (surprised to see someone from egypt here)
[/if_you_cant_beat_em_join_em]


----------



## shaunj66 (Jan 3, 2008)

Sinkhead FTW TBH (IMO) ETC.

PS. LOL


----------



## xcalibur (Jan 3, 2008)

QUOTE(Extreme Coder @ Jan 3 2008 said:


> [if_you_cant_beat_em_join_em]
> IÂ
> 
> 
> ...



I won't be there for long thank god.
I'm only here for studies and I'm going back to england after my exams.


----------



## JPH (Jan 3, 2008)

i like sinkhead, do you like a sinkhead?


----------



## Jax (Jan 3, 2008)

sinkhead >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> BoneMonkey


----------



## Extreme Coder (Jan 3, 2008)

QUOTE(xcalibur @ Jan 4 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Extreme Coder @ Jan 3 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > [if_you_cant_beat_em_join_em]
> ...


Al-Hamdulilah  I also will be going to Saudi Arabia after I finish mine..

Good luck with your studies!


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jan 3, 2008)

QUOTE(Jax @ Jan 3 2008 said:


> sinkhead >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> BoneMonkey




pffft does sinkhead have a international holiday named after him ? 

i think not ! lol


----------



## euphemism (Jan 3, 2008)

QUOTE(BoneMonkey @ Jan 3 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Jax @ Jan 3 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > sinkhead >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> BoneMonkey
> ...



Hump de Bump, doo bodie bump hump....do bop, hump de bump....


----------



## Sinkhead (Jan 3, 2008)

QUOTE(PharaohsVizier @ Jan 3 2008 said:


> I'm confused...Â Sarcasm just doesn't work on forums...


I agree


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jan 3, 2008)

this post is in the testing area you know what that means ? 

i dont have to make sense ! 


VAGIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIINA !


----------



## Beware (Jan 3, 2008)

You know who I love?  People who get upset when they fuck up and someone tells them so, then they turn it into that person being an ass.  I love it when people are that childish. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I also love it when someone calls someone else fickle in a thread that they started for the sole purpose of trashing someone else.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This is such an unbelievable thread.  The quality of my life has been increased exponentially.


----------



## CockroachMan (Jan 3, 2008)

What the hell is happening here!?


----------



## Beware (Jan 3, 2008)

What the Hell is happening THERE?!


----------



## Extreme Coder (Jan 3, 2008)

Madness! Madness, I tell ya!!!!!!!!


----------



## Beware (Jan 3, 2008)

MADNESS??!?!?!  THIS IS SPPAAAARRTTAAAA!!!!


----------



## Sinkhead (Jan 3, 2008)

Madness? This is SPARTA the Testing Area!


----------



## Beware (Jan 3, 2008)

HA! In before j000!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Maybe if you weren't so busy being so fickle.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jan 3, 2008)

this thread is now about sleeping slowpoke


----------



## Sinkhead (Jan 3, 2008)

And BoneMonkey, stop hi-jacking my thread


----------



## Beware (Jan 3, 2008)

NO IT ISN'T!!! Not every thread is about sleeping friggin' Slowpoke!!


PS. I hope that woke them up!!!!!


----------



## Jax (Jan 3, 2008)

**BOOOOOOOOOOOM**


----------



## Linkiboy (Jan 3, 2008)

sinkhead sinkhead samhead sp33chy sp33chy headcrab samcrab sinkcrab sinky sinky sinky sp33chy hi

sorry im around sp33chy too much and he's influencing my language


----------



## Extreme Coder (Jan 3, 2008)

QUOTE(Linkiboy @ Jan 4 2008 said:


> sinkhead sinkhead samhead sp33chy sp33chy headcrab samcrab sinkcrab sinky sinky sinky sp33chy hi
> 
> sorry im around sp33chy too much and he's influencing my language


Talk about a bad role-model..


----------



## Sinkhead (Jan 3, 2008)

I love how a thread trying to insult me has backfired


----------



## spen83 (Jan 4, 2008)

Wouldn't say it backfired as much as it developed amusingly...  but nice try!

Anyway, like I say Sinkhead - little Sammy Booth, little Sammy from my own town of Littleborough, you're the best - Can I move round the corner from Haliwell Street into number 24 so you're easier to worship?


----------



## xcalibur (Jan 4, 2008)

QUOTE(spen83 @ Jan 4 2008 said:


> *edited out the creepy stuff* -mthr



lulz, either this guy has a big grudge against you or he really is a stalker.


----------



## JPH (Jan 4, 2008)

sinkhead phails.


----------



## mthrnite (Jan 4, 2008)

sinkhead rox.


----------



## spen83 (Jan 4, 2008)

No it's nothing like that, I just wondered if he wanted to come for a few pints with me and my mates in The White House (our local pub).  He can give me some more moderating tips in person, that'd be fantastic.  What dya reckon Sam are you up for it?


----------



## xcalibur (Jan 4, 2008)

I think we squeezed as much as we could from this topic, I think we should close it before it gets out of hand.
*glares at spen83*


----------



## spen83 (Jan 4, 2008)

do you wanna join us xcalibur?  I'll buy you an alcopop or a pink gin... don't know what you drink just guessing buddy.


----------



## Szyslak (Jan 4, 2008)

QUOTE(underpressure116 @ Jan 3 2008 said:


> NO IT ISN'T!!! Not every thread is about sleeping friggin' Slowpoke!!
> 
> 
> PS. I hope that woke them up!!!!!


Freddie Mercury Monkey is really starting to freak me out.  

-NotSam


----------



## MadBob (Jan 4, 2008)

Hey sinkhead I have been wondering, why does your monkey have a pair of underpants for a face? am I missing something? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Hmmm ....  I sense a re-occurring monkey theme going through these avatars.

Goes off to find a monkey. ...... ...... ...... ..... ..... ... .. .. .


----------



## Sinkhead (Jan 4, 2008)

QUOTE(MadBob @ Jan 4 2008 said:


> Hey sinkhead I have been wondering, why does your monkey have a pair of underpants for a face? am I missing something?


Sinkhead man iz not an underpant


----------



## Salamantis (Jan 4, 2008)

QUOTE(sinkhead @ Jan 4 2008 said:


> QUOTE(MadBob @ Jan 4 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey sinkhead I have been wondering, why does your monkey have a pair of underpants for a face? am I missing something?
> ...


----------



## cutterjohn (Jan 4, 2008)

QUOTE(sinkhead @ Jan 3 2008 said:


> QUOTE(spen83 @ Jan 3 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > sinkhead's probably the best moderator on any forum.
> ...


Oh come one now.  Spen is just trying to win you over with his eloquence, charm, and sterling wit trying to win new friends at new and interesting places.


----------



## MadBob (Jan 4, 2008)

FINDS A MONKEY


----------



## aZnXrAvEr (Jan 4, 2008)

lol, I just noticed that sinkhead stopped adding "-Sam" to the end of his posts. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I gotta say, those annoyed me.


----------



## Sinkhead (Jan 4, 2008)

QUOTE(aZnXrAvEr @ Jan 4 2008 said:


> lol, I just noticed that sinkhead stopped adding "-Sam" to the end of his posts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ever since 2000 posts I stopped doing it, it was annoying me as well


----------



## pasc (Jan 4, 2008)

Well, he helped me once, so I owe him one ^^.

Anyway... even IF this IS the TESTINGAREA this is not reason to trash the forum with products of your boredom... I suggest suicide, it is the best for ppl like you, or EVEN BETTEr, GO OUT, do you even know what *FrEsH AiR* is ?


----------



## xcalibur (Jan 4, 2008)

QUOTE(cutterjohn @ Jan 4 2008 said:


> QUOTE(sinkhead @ Jan 3 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(spen83 @ Jan 3 2008 said:
> ...



I don't know if you got it but this guy was being sarcastic  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



It took me a while to figure this out but apparently this guy was in another forum where sinkhead locked one of his topics so he made this gem of a thread you see now.


----------



## Sinkhead (Jan 4, 2008)

Actually, I locked a topic he was replying to in this forum. Check his previous posts.


----------



## Westside (Jan 4, 2008)

Is sinkhead teh hot?


----------



## Verocity (Jan 4, 2008)

He likes it when you call him skinhead.


----------



## Mewgia (Jan 5, 2008)

QUOTE(Verocity @ Jan 4 2008 said:


> He likes it when you call him skinhead.


lol skinheads


also:


----------



## redact (Jan 5, 2008)

there's a reason slowpoke is sleeping, haha trusty ol' harpoon


----------



## JPH (Jan 5, 2008)

QUOTE(mercluke @ Jan 4 2008 said:


> there's a reason slowpoke is sleeping, haha trusty ol' harpoon








You killed the great Slowpoke?

DARN YOU!

*grabs torch and joins angry mob*


----------



## VVoltz (Jan 5, 2008)

_*joins the angy mob and slaps JPH, he then leaves the angry mob*_


----------



## cutterjohn (Jan 5, 2008)

QUOTE(xcalibur @ Jan 4 2008 said:


> QUOTE(cutterjohn @ Jan 4 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(sinkhead @ Jan 3 2008 said:
> ...


You missed the sarcasm express... hence the grog and the ROFL


----------



## Maktub (Jan 5, 2008)

sinkhead should be in my bathroom using his head as a sink
Then, I'd love him.
THEN I WOULDN'T GO ROUND CREATING THREADS 'BOUT* HOW MUCH I DARN HATE HIM FOREVAH!!!
*which I haven't actually done.
You know what? I like how internet can be a screweds' therapy for fuckedupness dumping.

Like... hi.
Love y'all, tempers.
Love y'all to necrophilia.


----------



## Sinkhead (Jan 5, 2008)

QUOTE(Verocity @ Jan 4 2008 said:


> He likes it when you call him skinhead.


nooooes


----------



## fatquack (Jan 5, 2008)

lol Sam ##### *Ooops I shouldn't have said your real name in Public, sinkhead* has a fanclub - can i join

*Sinkhead Edit:* I don't appreciate you telling the world my real name (I know this member in real life...)


----------



## xcalibur (Jul 18, 2008)

sinkhead said:
			
		

> QUOTE(Verocity @ Jan 4 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > He likes it when you call him skinhead.
> ...


----------



## Man18 (Jul 18, 2008)

sure plays a mean pinball


----------



## DarkAura (Jul 19, 2008)

fatquack said:
			
		

> lol Sam ##### *Ooops I shouldn't have said your real name in Public, sinkhead* has a fanclub - can i join
> 
> *Sinkhead Edit:* I don't appreciate you telling the world my real name (I know this member in real life...)


----------



## ScuberSteve (Jul 19, 2008)

BUT SKINHEAD.
EVERYONE KNOWS YOUR REAL NAME!


----------

